# jvk 24/3/13 pricedrop



## JVK Reptiles and Racks (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

Due to further price reductions negotiated with suppliers, we are very pleased to produce our NEW price list.

We try to keep our prices as competitive as possible, although we do believe these prices will now remain fixed, as we have extensively pushed our suppliers. 

So I am pleased to say we can give competitive prices for the quality of our racks. Please remember there is no VAT on our prices.

Please email me for any questions or pictures. 

*Complete racks 

Large Racks
*
JVK Large 30x tubs 10 level rack (was £2,499) £250 save
*New Price £2,249*

JVK Large 10x tubs 10 level single stack (was £1,299) £34 save
*New Price £1,265*

*Medium Racks*

JVK Medium 30x tubs 10 level rack (was £2,399) £460 save
*New Price £1,939

Small/Hatchling Racks
*
JVK Small/Hatchling 50x tubs 10 level rack (was £2,979) £980 save
*New Price £1,999*

*All above rack are supplied with:
• x2 nylon lockable casters x2 normal nylon casters
• x10 insulated heat panels (7inch)
• Natural ventilation 
•	Polycarbonate lids for all tubs
• JVK White ABS plastic tubs
• Rivets, plugs, caps, cable ties 
• Power strips black or white depending on stock (not Black Box)
• 1x high range Habistat thermostat
• Aluminum (L) brackets
• Powder coated and etched (any color from an RAL Color chart or standard matt metallic gray finish)*


*Tubs (if sold separate from racks)*

•	Large - 34" long x 17.5" wide x 5.5 high
•	£19.99 
•	Medium - 21.5" long x 16" wide 5.5" high 
•	£14.99 
Small - 21.25" long x 9.5" wide x 3.5" high
£10.99

*Single level & caster level racks units

Large*

JVK Large 3x tub x1 (was £299) £50 save
*New Price £249*

JVK Large caster level (was £135) £66 save
*New Price £79 or if ordered with a level then = £69
*
JVK Large 3x tub x1 level x1 caster level rack (was £379) £61 save
*New Price £318
*
*Medium *

JVK Medium 3x tub x1 level (was £299) £70 saves
*New Price £229
*
JVK medium caster level (was £135) £66 save
*New Price £79 or if ordered with a level then = £69
*
JVK Medium 3x tub x1 level plus caster level (was £349) £51 saves
*New Price £298*

*Small/Hatchling single level and caster units
*
JVK small caster level (was £127) £58 save
*New Price £79 or if ordered with a level then = £69
*
JVK Small 5x tub x1 level x1 caster level rack (was 459) £151 save
*New Price £308
*
JVK Small 5x tub x1 level no caster level (was £333) £94 save
*New Price £239*

*Mix and match Adaptor*
£99 this adaptor means you can mix and match your levels around but at the same time have them all stacked on top of each other. 

The caster level consists of a steel frame, legs, 2 x lockable casters and 2 x normal casters. This level is needed for the next level’s heat panel. This frame will be etched and powder coated.

One level on its own will come with steel frame, (L) Brackets, JVK White ABS Plastic Tub(s), Natural polycarbonate clear lid(s), insulated heat panel with magnets, rivets, plugs & caps.

When you buy level-by-level thermostat and power strip is not included. Prices are as follow:

Power strip 6 sockets £10 Black or White (not a Black Box power strip). Black Box can be ordered but will cost £65 for a 12 socket.

Thermostat high range 1x £35. We can supply other Habistat thermostats i.e. night/day but an extra cost will apply.

Vented polycarbonate lids are advised for heated room. There will be an extra cost. Please contact for more details. Postage & packaging is not included in any prices. VAT does not apply.

Prices can be changed, but you will be notified before you place your order in an this unlikely event.

We are sorry if you receive this letter twice, as we email through our newsletter, as well as single email addresses.

Please contact me at:

JVK Reptiles & Racks in Surrey | Reptile Racks | Reptile Tubs | Reptiles for Sale

[email protected]

Facebook JVK Reptiles And Racks Ltd

YouTube

Or on RFUK

Thank you for your time, Regards Jay


----------

